# bh



## kellie pulido (Apr 24, 2007)

I am looking for the requirements of the bh and to include what type of tatto or chip the dog has to have.My dog is ring 3 and has a tatto which is his akc number but one letter is fading and it is across his inner thigh abdomen would this work?ANd where could I find out about the routine for the bh?The usa web site did not answer these questions thanks Kellie


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah, that tattoo should work. You will need to show it to the judge. As far as the BH rules, you can find & download for free on the DVG America website. Here is a link to a recent thread where Keith provides a link to DVG BH rules:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f11/ob-1-schh-trial-exercises-10405/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My dog's AKC number is also his tattoo number. He also has a micro chip. 
Either will work but, with the chip, the individual handler is required to have a chip reader. The club sponsoring the trial may or may not have a reader. Cheap to rent, cheaper to by if you trial a lot.
You will be required (in Schutzhund) to have all paper work that verifies whichever you use.


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I was realy stupid and sold a chip reader that I got for $20 to a vet. Now I don;t have one. I'm gonna have to look for a new one but I think it may be easier and cheaper to tattoo my dog. 

Courtney


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey if you haven't done the BH before don't forget there is now a written test too. I am not kidding either.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> Hey if you haven't done the BH before don't forget there is now a written test too. I am not kidding either.


WHAT! are they trying to take all the fun out of it. What the hell is on that test


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Most things about the care of a dog and rules of the BH. I never had to take it but a lot of people have the questions that will be on the tests. Ask around, someone will have them.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I didn't have to take it either, but it's really basic stuff. Here is a link to the USA BH written examination:


http://www.germanshepherddog.com/members/forms/BH_Written_Examination.pdf


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

That tattoo will work fine. Though USA only requires permanent ID on purebred GSDs, not other breeds (I believe your's is a Mal?) or mixed breeds or unregistered dogs. I'm not sure on the DVG or WDA requirements for permanent ID.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

DVG atm does not require you to take a test before the BH. The test is on the USA web-site and the questions are supposed to be rotated but the same ones have been up for ages:

http://germanshepherddog.com/members/forms/BH_Written_Examination.pdf


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Chris Wild said:


> That tattoo will work fine. Though USA only requires permanent ID on purebred GSDs, not other breeds (I believe your's is a Mal?) or mixed breeds or unregistered dogs. I'm not sure on the DVG or WDA requirements for permanent ID.



Correct but most judges will still ask to see an ear as part of the temperment test. I chipped my last BH dog and the friggin USA judge still asked to see an ear didn't care she was chipped. :roll:


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Easier to show an ear tattoo than a belly tattoo. :smile:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

A friend of mine was asked by the judge to see the ear. My friend said the dog didn't have a tattoo in the ear it was on his enter thigh. Judge said that he didn't ask to see the tattoo on the thigh.

They want to see the ear as part of the temp. test like Keith said.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

leslie cassian said:


> Easier to show an ear tattoo than a belly tattoo. :smile:


I agree, we had a Mal with a tattoo on his inner thigh. Bob had to show the tattoo with this squirrely dog in a vulnerable position on his back or side in a group just like the ear tattoo. If that doesn't constitute a temperament test I'm not sure what does :wink: Some judges just go by the book regardless. Problem we have with many of the tattos is they fade or are hard to read on dogs with dark ear pigment. All our dogs have microchips too. If you have a microchip get the dog used to having someone besides yourself scanning it.


----------



## Chris Wild (Jan 30, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Correct but most judges will still ask to see an ear as part of the temperment test. I chipped my last BH dog and the friggin USA judge still asked to see an ear didn't care she was chipped. :roll:


Very true, they will still ask to see an ear as part of the temp test and to make sure that all dogs are subjected to the same testing and one without a tattoo doesn't get away without having to show the ear.

For general participation in a USA trial, tattoo isn't needed unless it's a GSD. But good point that tattoo or no the dog should still be familiar with having it's ear handled and shown to the judge for the temperament test.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

When I did my BH the judge checked tattoos where they were. Ronan's is on his belly. Showing an ear would have been easier.

No way was he going to lie down and roll over in that situation. Easier to just lift his front end high enough for the judge and trial secretary to get a clear look.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That's what I did too Leslie.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

b/c this will be quicker: is the handler allowed to hold the dog's muzzle simply in order to give the judge a better "angle" for the ear exam? i don't really mean "hold" the muzzle, i mean push the muzzle more toward "my" leg a bit for easier access for the judge (clear as mud i know)....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

WDA accepts chip or tattoo. My dog's tattoo is on his inner thigh. I'll lift his front end if they ask to see the tat but I won't allow a stranger (judge) to stand over him while he's on his back.
Since our club has a chip reader it's not been a problem though.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Why in the name of **** all are you going backwards ?? LOL A BH ????

REALLY ?? REALLY ???


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: . I'll lift his front end if they ask to see the tat but I won't allow a stranger (judge) to stand over him while he's on his back.

Pussy. Buko loves belly rubs. WTF, sounds like YOU are the one with a problem with it. Relax, Woooooooosaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh

LOL


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ann freier said:


> b/c this will be quicker: is the handler allowed to hold the dog's muzzle simply in order to give the judge a better "angle" for the ear exam? i don't really mean "hold" the muzzle, i mean push the muzzle more toward "my" leg a bit for easier access for the judge (clear as mud i know)....


can anyone answer this for me? 

my current dog will be all about shoving his face into the judge b/c he's such a social butterfly. for him, it'd actually be a plus if he was tat'd on his belly/inside thigh, cause when he meets someone he falls over for a belly rub. :roll:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't know if this is much of an answer but some of the squawk against the BH is that it eliminates many dogs that just wont allow themselves to be handled by anyone but the owner. Not a bad thing! 
In this light, I can't really say what the individual judge will think if the dog has to be held by the muzzle.
As for a social butterfly, I think it's all about the judge and how he tolerates/allows it. 
This is part of what I'm working on now with my younger GSD. He's an in your face ****ing Golden Retriever when first meeting people. He gets marked and rewarded for paying attention to me in front of the "judge".


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: my current dog will be all about shoving his face into the judge b/c he's such a social butterfly. for him, it'd actually be a plus if he was tat'd on his belly/inside thigh, cause when he meets someone he falls over for a belly rub. 

To me, ESPECIALLY when the belly rub is evident, this is a confident dog. There is a definate body language difference between submission, and rub my belly cause it feel so nice.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm lucky, I guess. My bitch is slutty. She'll roll over and spread her legs for anyone willing to rub her belly... and stretch, and moan... nasty slutty dog.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: my current dog will be all about shoving his face into the judge b/c he's such a social butterfly. for him, it'd actually be a plus if he was tat'd on his belly/inside thigh, cause when he meets someone he falls over for a belly rub.
> 
> To me, ESPECIALLY when the belly rub is evident, this is a confident dog. There is a definate body language difference between submission, and rub my belly cause it feel so nice.


now you made me think again jeff. about his BL when he falls over--no tail tuck, scared BL, he just...falls over (it's really kinda funny ). he's not a scaredy-cat dog at any rate; if anything i'm a bit concerned that he's too defensive--at 5 mo he started reacting to not-normal sounds outside. while Brix was a LOT quieter, but no less confident. just a difference between dogs i guess.

back OT, i'm just thinking of holding his muzzle in order to control his head, so the judge can inspect the tattoo. not so much to prevent him fr biting.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hopefully the BH will be out in 2010 and basically incorporated back into the schH1.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

ann freier said:


> back OT, i'm just thinking of holding his muzzle in order to control his head, so the judge can inspect the tattoo. not so much to prevent him fr biting.


Ann I have done that before, I grab the muzzle and press it against my leg with one hand and open the ear with the other. My dog doesn't like people messing with his ears or teeth. The judge can not touch him.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Julie Ann Alvarez said:


> Ann I have done that before, I grab the muzzle and press it against my leg with one hand and open the ear with the other. My dog doesn't like people messing with his ears or teeth. The judge can not touch him.


That's how I have always shown the ear tattoo but not necessarily because the dogs wouldl bite, but to steady the head and as a courtesy to the judge.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Per the rules, the judge is not to touch the dog.

FYI: I've seen a club trial were they were having a problem trying to read the chip. Then many do gooders came over to "help" and freaked the dog out, judge dismissed the dog because of temperment. Be careful of this.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ah-ha--you guys figured out what i was asking!! thanks for the replies; "per the rules, the judge is not to touch the dog". so we'll be fine. thanks again.


----------

